# Sonic Helmets from MaxMini.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Considering everybody seems to agree that a new Chaos Marine codex isn't far away, these might be relevant for those planning on taking some noise marines. I like them. They would make a nice alternative when mixed in GW heads, as most of their heads do.

MaxMini Sonic Helmets


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I kind of like them, but at the same point I just can't get "Princess Leia hair buns" out of my head when I look at them haha


----------



## mallesdude (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet. I saw the word "sonic" and flashed immediately to "blue hedgehog"... rather amusing when you picture a squad of noise marines with sonic weapons and blastmasters all with variations on sonic's head... or his whole team... i believe this calls for some strange, chaotic crossover art.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I quite liked these, hell I looked at them and though fancy re-breathers. Why limit them to noise marines? They could be anyone who wanted a good gas mask. Of course that Leia comment can never be unseen.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Boc said:


> I kind of like them, but at the same point I just can't get "Princess Leia hair buns" out of my head when I look at them haha


I think it's just the shape and colours of the eyes against the pink, but i'm getting an anime/care bears vibe from them.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't like those


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Varakir said:


> I think it's just the shape and colours of the eyes against the pink, but i'm getting an anime/care bears vibe from them.


Aaaaarrgghh

Fluff for the fluff god


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They have just brought out these scaled cloaks as well. I'm sure Salamanders players are the primary target, but I might pick up a set for my SWs just to add something other than fur cloaks.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They have just brought out these scaled cloaks as well. I'm sure Salamanders players are the primary target, but I might pick up a set for my SWs just to add something other than fur cloaks.


Oh my god. You have just saved me a million years of converting on my Sisters / Guard... Thank you for that link!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Oh my god. You have just saved me a million years of converting on my Sisters / Guard... Thank you for that link!


No probs. Glad it helps.:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More heads from MaxMini. Not sure about these, a bit too cartoony for my likeing. The snail is a nice touch though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mixed feelings on those. I would have to see then on models to say for sure I like them.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I think they can fir the emperor's children. Just add a topknot


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I actually rather like the Sonic heads, think I might get some to stick horns and topknots to.


----------

